# property residency visa



## zaneali (Feb 12, 2012)

hi there
from what i have read am i right in thinking if i buy a small flat or similar i can be entitled to a residency visa. 

therefore am i right in thinking if i purchase a studio in international city i will be eligible for a residency visa??

also can anywhere recommend where else i can purchase a cheap first apartment in uae. 

thank you


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

There is no automatic right to a visa for real estate owners.

Subject to meeting certain criteria (including the value of the property) you may be able to apply for a renewable 6 month visa.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

buying a studio at international city might be the worst financial decision you ever make. Also the property visa rules are very unreliable and even if you manage to get one of those property visas, the rules could change in the future leaving you with a property you don't need and no visa.

Perhaps opening a business in one of the free zones so you can sponsor yourself would be a better option. There's been many threads about this in the forum so do a search and you'll find tons of info.


----------



## zaneali (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for the reply and advice. what other parts of dubai are cheap to buy a property in? just a basic studio. 

thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The people least likely to get visas based on property are the owners of cheap studios. Really, do not try to use this route as a way to get a visa otherwise you'll end up sorely disappointed and stuck with a studio you can't sell.

If you must buy something cheap, other than International City you have Silicon Oasis, Dubai Sports City, Jumeira Village Triangle and a few other developments in that part of town. But cheap properties are cheap for a reason in Dubai - in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of a construction zone, shoddily built, little or no facilities. 

You can get a one-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Downtown or the Greens for under one million dirhams, or approximately 175,000 GBP. Is that cheap enough for you? 



zaneali said:


> thanks for the reply and advice. what other parts of dubai are cheap to buy a property in? just a basic studio.
> 
> thanks


----------

